

Ask HN:  Where/how to get the 'typical startup website' theme? - rzendacott

Are all startup websites based on a certain theme? If so,is there a way to easily build sites like it or are they all just built custom on a framework like bootstrap?<p>Some examples of what I mean:<p>https://www.quivee.com/<p>http://sendgrid.com/<p>http://www.mashery.com/<p>http://www.twilio.com/<p>https://trychec.com/<p>http://cropup.com/<p>And a ton more!<p>They're all different, but they seem to share the same underlying theme.
======
richaber
They are not all using the same "theme," but a few of them are certainly using
Twitter Bootstrap as the initial basis of their styling.

------
hasenj
As far as I can tell, the theme you're sensing is an intangible one. Usually
these sites are custom designed.

------
ISeemToBeAVerb
Yeah, I was gonna say Twitter Bootstrap is pretty commonly used.

